# The Venom of Vipers - SciFi/Thriller



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm very pleased to announce that my latest novel, The Venom of Vipers, is now available for the Amazon Kindle, nook and in Paperback.

*A supervirus threatens to wipe out the human population.*

The only hope for the future is a cure hidden inside Ryder Stone. Created in a lab and brutalized, betrayed and hated by humans, Ryder yearns for freedom. Outside, a group of human genetic purists want him dead.

When Katie Marsh, a brilliant young geneticist, discovers his secret, she must fight to protect Ryder, gain his trust...and convince him to save humanity before the purists destroy them both.










Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31714
B&N: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/product.aspx?ean=2940011901249

The Venom of Vipers currently has 10/11-star reviews, including these from book review sites/bloggers:
http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3650 
http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2010/11/review-venom-of-vipers-by-k-c-may.html 
http://kindlebooksreviewed.com/2010/12/01/the-venom-of-vipers/ 
http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-venom-of-vipers-by-kc-may.html
http://blogcritics.org/books/article/book-review-the-venom-of-vipers/

Antony from sfbook.com wrote "The Venom of Vipers is insightful, creative and just such an incredible piece of fiction, highly recommended."
sfbook.com

Mary Cowper, a senior reviewer for Midwest Book Review, gave it 5 stars and wrote: "'The Venom of Vipers' is a unique and intriguing work of science fiction, highly recommended."
http://www.midwestbookreview.com/mbw/feb_11.htm#cowper

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, K.C., and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Everyone who posts to this thread before midnight EST on Dec 1, 2010 will be entered into a drawing for a free Amazon Kindle-edition Gift copy of The Venom of Vipers! (You'll need to provide me with your desired email address to receive it.)


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

Venom of Vipers looks GREAT!  Can't wait for it to become available.

Ruth


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree. It looks great. Can't wait for when it comes out.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the support! I'm so excited, it's hard to sleep.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm excited to announce that Venom is live at Amazon, B&N and Smashwords! So far, it's received two outstanding reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/Venom-Vipers-K-C-May/product-reviews/1453802746/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
and 
http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2010/11/review-venom-of-vipers-by-k-c-may.html

Also, it's featured at the Indie Spotlight: http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=3512
and Deb Martin has posted an interview at Two Ends of the Pen: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/12/interview-with-kc-may.html

Edit: Terrific new review at Kindle Books Reviewed!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that The Venom of Vipers is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

A friend of mine asked where I get my ideas for the stories I write and what inspires me.

Sometimes I read a news story or article that starts the ball rolling, usually because of a dilemma someone faced or a particularly difficult or trying problem someone had to address. For instance, about 12 years ago, I read an issue of Science News that claimed there are certain similarities between human and alligator hemoglobin, and the idea for The Venom of Vipers was born. The story changed a lot in my mind over the years while I tried to get a handle on it, and eventually I settled on the notion of humanity and how it's defined.

In many ways, I'm a lot like my dad. We shared a fascination with the human condition (he became a social worker, I became a writer). As a species, we share a great deal across cultures and races, yet we are so different from each other. How are things like faith, morality and humanity altered by our motivations and flaws?

I'm also fascinated by what makes a good story: a compelling plot, characters who struggle internally as well as externally, and conflicting goals. We know that bad people do bad things, but sometimes good people do bad things, too. What happens to them when they succumb to temptation or make a choice they later regret? Cover it up? Try to fix it?

So how is this a science fiction story? I think Rob Duperre summed it up exquisitely in his review at Journal of Always:



> Science fiction many times comes down to en exploration of what it means to be human. When done well, it serves as an organic metaphor, breaking down the societal systems we exist within and revealing, through conflict, the best and worst of us. Sometimes it shows how far we've fallen, how our creations have ended up stealing a bit of our souls, bringing us to the brink of becoming slaves to that which we've created or, worst of all, regressing into a form of pre-humanity that is both untrustworthy and violent. In other instances, these works allow humanity to rise above, to demonstrate the goodness and ingenuity we all know is possible. And then, we have those works of literature that accomplishes both.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Some writers may be comfortable shouting about how great their books are, but I'm not one of them. I prefer to let the readers do it for me.    Here are some snippets from reviews and comments I've received on Venom:

"In all, I had a very, very good time with The Venom of Vipers. It’s a poignant and fast-paced melding of science fiction, drama, and mystery. KC May solidifies herself as a writer to look out for in the future. She has something to say, she’s not afraid to say it, and she’s d*mn good at telling her story."
~Robert Duperre

"When I started reading K.C. May’s The Venom of Vipers, I wasn’t quite sure what to expect. The book does not fit neatly into a specific genre. It has a little science fiction, a little mystery, and a little thriller aspects to it. May neatly combines elements of those genres to develop her story that stands out in its own right."
~Greg Arnett

"K.C. May offers readers a fast paced plot. The plot flows smoothly with never a glitch. ... The characters are likable and well developed. ... This is a fascinating book that will please fans of sci-fi and fantasy."
~ReadersFavorite.com

"K. C. May has spun another captivating tale. With this second novel, she once again proves that she knows how to string a story to maintain reader interest. The story flows along cleanly, and the transitions are smooth and do much to carry the reader along. The storyline itself is quite engaging. The idea that a virus could be slowly killing off the entire human population is not too out of the realm of possibility, and some of the ideas the author introduces in this tale are quite amazing, yet believable. It was a compelling read that was able to sweep me away."
~Grace Krispy

"The Venom of Vipers is a fast paced read with an interesting kick, exciting characters, and a unique story. I really enjoyed the pace and the believability of a future time and place in our possible history. In addition to being a futuristic thriller with a bizarre twist, the book is a great read that will keep you turning the pages and following the characters."
~Blogcritics.org

On the Amazon Kindle discussion board:
"K.C. my husband just finished Venom of Vipers and LOVED it! I just picked up your other two for great prices. I know the genre is different but he enjoyed your writing so much he thought he would give them a try. (BTW he is totally against writing a review....I was considering writing one for him with his comments but it doesn't look like you are suffering in the review department on any of your works. Congrats!)"

On Facebook from a reader:
"Anticipate finishing The Venom of Vipers tomorrow - hate to see the characters leave me. I've become so "attached" to them. Great book! So glad I found you and added you to my favorite authors list."


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

After reading a lot of forum discussions lately about cover designs and taking a long, hard look at the cover for The Venom of Vipers, I decided it needed a change. It needed to be _interesting_. And I needed the help of someone who designs book covers, not just an artist, so I contacted Carl Graves of Extended Imagery.

Not only did Carl "see into" my book based on what little description I gave him, he picked out the most interesting tidbits and put together a cover that also matches the layout of my other covers. If you've read the book, you know how well this new one fits the story!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice job, KC! It looks just like something you'd see on a bookstore shelf.


----------



## VivianMarie (Jan 9, 2011)

The new title looks amazing, K.C.! Love it!! I bought The Venom of Vipers a couple of days ago (I just couldn't get that hook out of my head!) and I can't wait to read it! (I'm quickly growing my TBR pile...)


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

GoblinWriter said:


> Nice job, KC! It looks just like something you'd see on a bookstore shelf.


Aww, thanks, Lindsay! I agree, this cover doesn't say "self-published."



VivianMarie said:


> The new title looks amazing, K.C.! Love it!! I bought The Venom of Vipers a couple of days ago (I just couldn't get that hook out of my head!) and I can't wait to read it! (I'm quickly growing my TBR pile...)


Ooh thank you, Vivian! I hope you enjoy the story! If you want the updated cover image, you should be able to request that Amazon push it to your Kindle.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Mary Cowper, a senior reviewer for Midwest Book Review, gave The Venom of Vipers 5 stars and wrote:

"'The Venom of Vipers' is a unique and intriguing work of science fiction, highly recommended."

I've lowered the price to $2.99 until Sunday 2/20.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

This new review was posted yesterday.

http://www.viewfromvalhalla.com/2011/10/11/book-review-5-the-venom-of-vipers-by-k-c-may/

Yeah, the blurb for this novel was hard to write. hahahaha!


----------

